# έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια



## qnk

How could be translated:
Συναντώ έναν φίλο μου που έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια.
The underwritten seems to say "whom I have to see many years"
but the logic of the sentence is that _*I haven't* seen him
for many years_. Is there a "logic" explanation?
Please help.


----------



## Δημήτρης

There is a logic explanation: that's how it works in Greek.
The construction _έχω να <do sth> + adverbial phrase of time_ is the equivalent of _I haven't ... for ..._ in English.


----------



## qnk

Thank you Δημήτρη. I see.


----------



## elineo

En este caso la palabra _που_ ha sustituido la expresión más formal _τον οποϊο_ que significa en español quien. Escribiéndo la frase así (al modo formaλ y viejo: _Συναντώ έναν φίλο μου τον οποίο έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια_) no tuvieras esa pregunta. La simplificación de la lengua griega tene la culpa.


----------



## qnk

Gracias, Elineo. La sustitución de _τον οποίο _por _που_ no ofrece dificultad alguna para un español; nosotros también sustituimos _a quien _por _(al) que._ 
La dificultad surge en la aparente afirmación de _έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια. _Nosotros tenemos que negar el verbo "ver" y anteponer a "muchos años" un "desde hace", e incluso usar el tiempo pasado: _Συνάντησα έναν φίλο μου τον οποίο δεν είχα δει εδώ και (πριν από;) πολλά χρόνια. _¿Qué tal suena la frase en griego?


----------



## ireney

I would say (sorry, I can only read Spanish; trying to write in Spanish always ends in tragedy  ) that, in general, the right way to say it would be "Συναντώ έναν φίλο που που _είχα _να δω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια". Since I am meeting him now I am also _seeing  _him now.
The only way the "Συναντώ.... που έχω να δω" can work as I see it is  if the present is used as a future. In this case for instance someone may be making a list:
Sure, we'll go to the movies. I'll go to the dentist, meet my friend etc then come and pick you up.
"Αμέ, θα πάμε σινεμά. Πάω στον οδοντίατρο, συναντώ τον φίλο που που έχω να δω χρόνια κι έρχομαι να σε πάρω".


----------



## qnk

Thank you Ireney. The use of έχω να δω as future would be very  understandable for me, but it is not the case: I'm telling someone that  I've met (a few hours ago, yesterday, or last week) a friend whom I had  not seen since ages. If I had to translate this idea I would say: 
Συνάντησα έναν φίλο μου που δεν είχα δει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
This is how I would translate it; using the past. Now I tell someone  something that happened in the past. Right? So, what do I find in my  book? Present: Συναντώ έναν φίλο μου που έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια and the  έχω να δω (I have to see) puzzles me. It is still puzzling puting it as  είχα να δω (I had to see) as you suggest in the first place.
Thank you very much Ireney.


----------



## ireney

That's strange! You are right, the translation for "I met someone I hadn't seen for years" is "_Συνάντησα _κάποιον που δεν _είχα _δει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (για χρόνια)". 
Unless your book just gives you the "undeclinded" form? Like a dictionary would? Like, if it was it English the "to meet someone you haven't seen for years", the infinitive form (we use first person singular in Present tense).

As for the "έχω να + Subjunctive + adverbial phrase of time", it is, as Δημήτρης said an expression. It may help to think of it as a quirky present/past perfect: Instead of "έχω/είχα + infinitive" (normal present/past perfect) it's "έχω/είχα plus Subjunctive (with its most usual accompaniment, "να"). Used only in this kind of expression and not to be confused with "έχω να πάω στον γιατρό" (I have to go to the doctor, I have one obligation, to go to the doctor).


----------



## danoisedelacobra

Pues, a ver

Το απόγευμα έχω να δώ ένα φίλο μου - por la tarde tengo que encontrarme con un amigo <mio>
Το απόγευμα θα δώ ένα φίλο που έχω να δώ πολλά χρόνια - por la tarde me encontrare con un amigo que no he visto hace muchos a~nos
Χτες βράδυ βγήκα με ένα φίλο μου που είχα να δω πολλά χρόνια - a noche salimos con un amigo que no habia visto hace muchos a~nos

De la traduccion cierta de "hace muchos a~nos", ofrezco "πάνε/είναι πολλά χρόνια που", aunque palabra por palabra significa "*κάνει πολλά χρόνια", que no se dice en griego. La formulacion "desde hace" no se traduzca directamente. Una traduccion libra sea "εδώ και πολλά χρόνια".

Espero que ha sido claro


----------



## qnk

Muchas gracias Ireney y Danoisedelacobra. Ya lo he visto; ya está todo claro. Son dos enfoques distintos entre el griego y el español. Por ejemplo: tengo un amigo; en 2001 lo vi por última vez, hoy 18 de enero de 2011 lo he vuelto a ver o lo voy a ver. Yo pienso en negativo, es decir que *no* lo he visto en muchos años (en diez años). En griego tengo que pensar en positivo, es decir me sitúo en 2001 y digo que desde entonces “tengo que verlo” [“tengo que” no implica obligación, o sea “estoy para verlo”** (esta frase no se emplea en español)] o también  ”estoy sin verlo” muchos años. De esta forma es innecesario el “desde hace”.
  Muchísimas gracias Ireney y Danoisedelacobra. 
  Αυτές οι μικρές μου μάχες μ’εγκαρδιώνουν να συνεχίσω να μάθω αυτή τη δίσκολη γλώσσα, ειδικά τη κλίση των ρημάτων. Η κλίση των ισπανικών ρημάτων και είναι πολύπλοκη αλλά η ελληνική είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη. Τουλάχιστον για μένα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## elineo

Αυτές οι μικρές μου μάχες μ’ (εγκαρδιώνουν) *ενθαρρύνουν*  να συνεχίσω να (μάθω) *μαθαίνω* αυτή τη (δίσκολη) *δύσκολη* γλώσσα, ειδικά τη κλίση των  ρημάτων. Η κλίση των ισπανικών ρημάτων (και) είναι *επίσης* πολύπλοκη αλλά η  ελληνική είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη. Τουλάχιστον για μένα. Σας ευχαριστώ  πολύ.

Así es mejor. Lo hago porque a mi me gusta que me corrijan. Aprender español es también un viaje complicado pero hermoso. 
Saludos desde Atenas.


----------



## qnk

Te estoy muy agradecido, Elineo, por tus correcciones. En la primera tuve dudas entre tres posibles verbos con el significado de "animarme"; en la segunda debería haber reflexionado sobre el uso continuo de μαθένω; en la tercera me falló la ortografía; y en la cuarta no estuve nada acertado. Te lo agradezco de verdad y me ha alegrado mucho que lo hicieras.
Por mi parte te voy a hacer dos pequeñas correcciones:
"Así es mejor" no es incorrecto, pero yo diría "así está mejor". Los matices entre "ser" y "estar" me imagino que son un tormento para los que no conocen el español desde la cuna. "A mí " lleva acento en la "i" solo por ser pronombre y no adjetivo. Eso es todo, lo demás perfecto. Ya te dije una vez que tu español era muy bueno, ¿recuerdas?
Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## ireney

Moderators note: Please keep the discussion on topic.


----------

